# locale im gnome-terminal als root nicht UTF-8 --> [solved]

## tazinblack

HILFE ich verzweifel gleich,

```
locale -a

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

deutsch

german

POSIX
```

als user in nem gnome-terminal :

```

user1@li77x111 ~ $ locale

LANG=de_DE.utf8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL=

```

sobald ich aber als user folgendes mache :

```
gnome-terminal -x /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/sux
```

habe ich das hier 

```
li77x111 edv-kie # locale

LANG=de_DE

LC_CTYPE="de_DE"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE"

LC_TIME="de_DE"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE"

LC_PAPER="de_DE"

LC_NAME="de_DE"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE"

LC_ALL=
```

in der /etc/env.d/02locale hab ich das drin :

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF8"
```

Auf den Textconsolen hab ich egal wie immer de_DE.utf8

HILFE, wo soll ich noch schauen???

Ich ertrags nicht mehr!

----------

## tazinblack

Hat denn keiner ne Idee?

----------

## Dorsai!

Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber vielleicht liegts ja daran:

Bei mir geht UTF in Textkonsolen und ich habe das in meiner /etc/env.d/02locale drinstehen:

```
LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
```

was steht den in deiner /etc/locale.gen ?

Hast du in der /etc/rc.conf

```
unicode="YES"
```

Eingetragen?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Wirf mal einen Blick in deine ~/.bashrc.

Da hast du bestimmt einen Eintrag drin wie LANG="de_DE.utf8" und [del]ich wurde das als root dann einfach in dessen ~/.bashrc schreiben[/del].

Edit: Ach murks!

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> in der /etc/env.d/02locale hab ich das drin :
> 
> ```
> LANG="de_DE.UTF8"
> ```
> ...

 

Glaube das ist das Problem.

de_DE.UTF8 != de_DE.utf8

----------

## tazinblack

 *Dorsai! wrote:*   

> Also ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber vielleicht liegts ja daran:
> 
> Bei mir geht UTF in Textkonsolen und ich habe das in meiner /etc/env.d/02locale drinstehen:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also in meiner locale.gen steht drin :

```
de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

in der rc.conf steht 

```
unicode="YES"
```

----------

## Josef.95

Wie schaut den die "locale" Ausgabe als root nach einem 

```
# source /etc/profile

# locale
```

aus?

----------

## tazinblack

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wirf mal einen Blick in deine ~/.bashrc.
> 
> Da hast du bestimmt einen Eintrag drin wie LANG="de_DE.utf8" und [del]ich wurde das als root dann einfach in dessen ~/.bashrc schreiben[/del].
> 
> Edit: Ach murks!
> ...

 

eine .bashrc unter /root gibt es nicht auch nicht im Homelaufwerk des users.

de_DE.utf8 hab ich jetzt in allen möglichen Schreibweisen probiert, leider ohne Erfolg

In /etc ist LANG enthalten in

```
grep LANG *

csh.env:setenv LANG 'de_DE.UTF8'

profile.csh:setenv LANG 'de_DE.UTF-8'

profile.env:export LANG='de_DE.UTF8'
```

Ganz interessant finde ich die Tatsache, dass wenn ich dann in der shell, welche ich mit 

```
gnome-terminal -x /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/sux
```

öffne dann 

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

 ausführe, dann hab ich de_DE.utf8

also kanns ja bloß am sux liegen.

.

.

.

Oh man, ich habs gefunden ...

wenn  ich das umstelle auf 

```
gnome-terminal -x /usr/bin/sudo /usr/bin/sux - 
```

, dann gehts.

War das wieder eine schwere Geburt.

Danke mal für die Tipps

----------

